# Who uses what methods and what products?



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I think it would be great if everyone who was/is constipated told everyone else what they use to find relief, and what they have not found relief in.For me I wake up and take TRIPHALA, then MAGNESIUM, MILK THYSLE, VITAMIN C, and ACIDOLIPHUS at various times during the day. I have just started these methods and I am interested in how they will work. I don't know if it is good to take so many different things but I have been told sepereately they would all help so i figured i could take them together. i also eat ground flax seeds three times during the day along with many prunes.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

I use a calcium carbonate and magnesium supplement in a 500/200 ratio twice a day. The calcium seems to work for gas and the magnesium for constipation, although lately like everything else I've tried it is not working so well anymore.Itchi


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I use one teaspoonful of per diem with senna (the yellow can) with GastroGuy's permission; one bowl of fiber one cereal, 14 raw baby carrots and over a gallon of water a day. I eat all my fiber at night (dinner), as I can't stand that feeling of twinges in my colon after my morning BM'sI find caffeine starts the roiling in sigmoid colon at inappropriate times, so I limit caffeine to 3 cups of coffee at 4:45 a.m. and 1 cup when I get home from work.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

atrain - are you sure you weren't reading my food journal???I also take triphala (3/am 3/pm), magnesium, vitamins and milk thistle. I also take Donnatel (and the occasional Bentyl when things get really bad) and stool softeners daily. As for eating I put 1/4 c. ground flax seed/oat bran mix on my grapenuts each morning, I have a yogurt shake with at least 1 c. berries (about 7 gm. fiber per cup!) and almond butter/jam sandwich on high fiber bread.If I get 35 grams of fiber a day and use the supplements everything "works". Otherwise, nothing works.... So far, this has been the best "combination" that helps me. I find that I need much higher doses of any "aids" to get them to work for me...I have found a great GP who is monitering my IBS and diverticulitis and she said that what I am doing is fine. I CAN'T get plugged up or I risk another infection and colon resection so I try to keep myself on the D side.I hope this helps...loon


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Loon, I just posted you a message on the other board and I had no idea that your routine is like that. We think alike I see, or we have just read the same interenet sites or books, one of the two. Well keep in touch, I had also heard that ginger root is very helpful


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

atrain -haven't tried ginger root, except when I've had stomach flu for the nausea. Might have to give that a try.We do seem to head in the same direction, but you know what they say - "great minds think alike"! heheheloon


----------



## Josee (Jan 12, 1999)

I use a product called Experience that I have been using for about three years now and would never do with it. Its herbal, enzyme based and if I take two every night, I have no problem the next day. Its about $40 a bottle (90 caps) and I order it mail-order. Email me if you want info.Jo


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have a rather elaborate schedule that I've found works usually but this has been through trial and error. I added 1 thing at a time and I believe it is the combination that works. The key word being "work". I get tired of the routine, but it is 100 times better than being constipated all the time.8 0z of George's aloe vera juice in the a.m.2 slices of Ezekiel bread each a.m.4-5 liters of water a dayAt night:2 stool softeners2 citrucel caplets1 caplet of FiberRx by CountryLife800-1000mg of magnesium citrate capsules1000mg of time-released vitamin C with rose hips3 Experience capsules made into a tea6-10 prunes every dayI also try to incorporate other fibers such as other fruits and veggies during the day and evening.Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, I forgot to add that I drink a huge glass of cold water in the a.m. before I drink my 3 cups of coffee to 'get things moving'.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

500-750mg of magnesium oxide every day with my first large meal of the daylots and lots of water all of the timeTy


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

I am still dealing with C problems, so I am still trial and erroring. I appreciate this posting, as I am always on the lookout for what may work.I use Unifiber (cellulose) and Fiber Choice chewables (fructan) as my main fiber suplements. I am also experimenting with calcium polycarbophil. Also, Novartis has just come out with a guar gum fiber supplement called Benefiber that I want to try. I take approx 50mg of supplemental fiber a day, along with a high-fiber, whole food diet. The reason I combine is that pure cellulose does not have any sort of lubricant agent in it. I use this rather then citrucel because I can't take nutrasweet, and at the doses of fiber I take, the regular citrucel would give me about 1/2 cup of sugar a day. I also use magnesium hydroxide powder. This is the active ingredient in Milk Of Magnesia, only I put it into capsules, and don't have to deal with the nasty taste. Does anybody know if magnesium hydroxide would also contribute supplemental magnesium? I take about 200 mg a day of magnesium supplements, but want to try and increase. Also, I am concerned about the amount of the MgOH I have to take (don't want to be dependant). I have started experimenting with ducosate sodium (stool softener), but it seems to cause cramping in larger amounts, so I am taking it slow (about 12 mg a day right now). I have excessive and smelly gas all of the time, so my gastro has me using activated charcoal. I take this after meals, about 1500mg each time. It helps some, but it is a bother trying to arrange my medicine scedule around it (will absorb other medications). I also use Phazyme (simethicone) and Beano before eating but still cannot decide if they are helping with the gas. Finally, I exercise daily, drink gallons of water laced with peppermint oil and peppermint/ginger herb tea, eat a very low fat and high fiber diet (never eating much), do relaxation exercises,and abdominal massage. Still, I am fighting constipation, cramping, constant gas,pain, nausea on a daily basis (and have been for the last 5.5 years). I also have fibromyalgia. I am always open to suggestions. I am considering zelmac and hypnotherapy, as well as the triphala.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Forgot to write that I take probiotics a night before bed as well as the calcium magnesium.Itchi


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

new to all this, so i am wondering, i am C also and i teach, so it is hard to take a laxative, etc., also, it is hard to find coverage for the bathroom period. when i am experiencing C i use the fleet enema that we are told to use for cleansing before an exam. that way it is done and over with without longterm effects. it works for me, but i would be interested in hearing any opinions.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Lynne-i really think that you should try what loon and I have suggested. If i were you i would start the Triphala and take a magnesium supplement in the morning and at dinner (400 mg a time) and see how that works for you. I really think that you could find good results with these 2 products. Make sure you claen yourself out before you start using these products, I used a bottle of that Fleet stuff that you take before colonoscopys. I think that if everything inside you that is hard is broken up and pushed through you, you will get better results


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

Atrain, thanks for the response, YIKES!! Just so you know I am open to any suggestion, I have spent over 200 dollars on numerous herbs and other things that I have read on this board. How about "Greens". Have you heard of that? It does contain milk thistle, probiotic cultures and about 30 other neato sounding natural ingredients. I have also just started taking the ginger root to see how that helps the pain and bloating. What is triphala?







<----- this is me at the health food store!


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.planetherbs.com/articles/triphala.html check out this website, it gives all the info on Triphala that you need, thank god i ran across it cause it has changed things for the better, i have that feeling that life CAN actually be good and you CAN feel good when your not all backed up. god i miss that feeling, ever since i've had this chronic constipation (1 yr now) life just seems so pointless and worthless, i like that feeling where you can lay back and smile about life, i'm 20 and did not have that feeling for a year, what a lost year


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

Okay, atrain, I am going to the health food store to purchase my last and final herb. One question, how long did you take before feeling results? When in pain, I have zero tolerance and patience!! I am sure you understand. This is probably the main reason I resort to chemical meds. Thank you for your advice, I plan to keep in touch. Lynne


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Lynne -I get triphala (Planetary something is the brand)at the health food store ($10 for 90 tabs 1000mg) which lasts two to three weeks. Magnesium also inexpensive and I haven't found any difference in using the Safeway store brand.I felt the triphala by the second day - of course, I had taken too much so it wasn't the most pleasant sensation. I have been on for three weeks now and am still trying to get just the right amount to keep things going but not cause D.Sometimes at home I use glycerin suppositories to "get things going" - easier on your colon than the Fleet which has a stimulant.good luck.loon


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

atrain, the info on the web site you gave talks about stimulant laxative properties of triphala. I am very sensitive to stimulant laxatives (big abdominal spasms) cannot even touch senna. Have you had any problems like this with it?


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

thank you amj, i will gladly give up the fleet for a more gentler laxative. i am concerned now about the triphala dosage. as i stated above, i am a teacher and I WOULD DIE if i was stuck in my portable with 30 kids and no coverage. does triphala make you feel like you have an urgent bowel movement? i suspect this is how i ended up with IBS. teaching doesn't allow you to go to the bathroom when you need to, only when someone lets you - very unnatural.Lynne


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Lynne- you have nothing to worry about, Triphala is not stimulating. AMJ- it works naturally to cleanse intestines and its main usage isn't even to treat constipation. It states it is not a purgitory like SENNA so there are no harse side effects. I started taking it and within 2-3 days i was having 1-2 large bowel movements a day. So Triphala does no long term damage to the colon because its not stimulative. so LYNNE take triphala 3 Xs a day (2 tabs a time) and also take about 600-800 mgs of mag with it and it will work. Be sure to cleanse yourself out completely before using i find its better that way. I shot down a bottle of that soda from fleet that you take before a colonoscopy.


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

To amj Junior member 9804 Dear amj, Sorry i couldn't respond earlier. Your suffering remins me so much exactly mine, but lately my ibs is under control> I have to do the third colonoscopy because I had blood in my stool.Citrucel and any fiber laxative causes pain in my abdomen The only remedy that helps is ground flaxseed adn half a cantaloupe followed by 2 glasses of water. I had a big embarassing problem with gas . Doctor recommended charcoal which didn't help for FOUR months. What helped is either X-gas over the counter or prevacid - prescription Gas is still there but much less and doesn't cause pain. Now I wish I could say to 10 thousand members if ibs group: pain is releived bu the erb SLIPPERY ELM. When the pain is accutre we should drink 2 galasses on an empty stomack in the morning - very warm, when pain subsides only 1 glass. I subscribe it from herbal catalog tel 1-800-544-4225 these are not capsules or tablets it is loose bark etc. You need to boil it for 3 minutes only. And make anough for several days. It's a miracle. Good luck


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

What more or less works for me is in my constipation website:constipation


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

I take psyllium husk twice daily. I like Equate sold at Wal Mart.It seems not as powdery or fine as Metamucil.Hdog


----------



## msubecky99 (Jan 20, 2002)

Before I started taking a fiber supplement, I would be so constipated that I wouldn't go to the bathroom for 5-7 days (sorry for the details). However, my doctor put me on Citricel ( 2 scoops full every night before bed) and I can't begin to tell you how much better I feel!It also helps with bloating. Before I starting taking the fiber, I would become so bloated at night that I looked like I was 6 months pregnant! (NOT KIDDING) Sometimes I couldn't fit into my shirts because I was so bloated.Fiber works! Try it!Becky


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Becky, I used to use the Citrucel powder but now use the caplets. They work just as well and I like taking the caplets better.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Many people keep singing the glories of fiber, but fiber isn't the cure-all for everyone.Especially not for people with hypercalcemia-caused dehydrated systems like me. For people like me, it's sweet 'n sour COMBINED with fiber, lubricants, chocolate & warm drinks that do the trick. AND taking a brisk walk, when I'm especially in trouble.For example, though Citrucel has fiber, I bet Citrucel wouldn't help too many people if it wouldn't have sweet 'n sour elements mixed in & taken together with liquid. Furthermore, lots of liquids don't necessarily help. Rather, SOME liquid combined with fiber PLUS sweet 'n sour elements.What I find really good, is to regularly take fudge grahams together with Celestial Mint-Magic tea. (plain peppermint has a bad effect on me, but MintMagic, which has a higher ratio of spearmint to peppermint, is great). There's something to be said for chocolate & sweets, in moderation of course, & in the right combo's.


----------

